# Toshiba Thrive



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Keep me in mind in case you run across a Toshiba Thrive AT105 Tablet that won't boot or power on.
I've got the remains of one that was ran over by a car. The glass, screen, and rear cover were destroyed, but the darned thing works perfectly.
If I can get a bricked one at a decent price I'll be able to put it back together.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

You could probably get a new one for not much more. I've seen them discounted down to under $299 at one of the major sites a couple times. Forgot where I saw it. Maybe it was one of those "daily deal" emails I get all the time like 1saleaday or dailysteals. Actually it was Newegg for $299 and Groupon for $310 and Woot for $279. It seems the Thrive didn't "thrive" too well, probably due to it's size/weight. I understand they are coming out with a new model shortly.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Refurb Toshiba Thrive for $255 w/free shipping from Newegg Business. $305 with $50 off coupon code: MEMKTPSR50


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I can get the LED from Hong Kong for $75, but I need to find the front glass and rear cover.
I'm well aware of the current pricing on refurbs, etc., but if I can buy the parts right I can throw one together for ~$100.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Marlin Guy said:


> I can get the LED from Hong Kong for $75, but I need to find the front glass and rear cover.
> I'm well aware of the current pricing on refurbs, etc., but if I can buy the parts right I can throw one together for ~$100.


 Point was is that you can sell your broken one for probably around $100-$150 on the Bay (they buy anything there) so the net cost of a new (refurb) one would be probably not much more them you would pay for the parts plus all the time to repair it (assuming the repair works).


----------

